# You know you've been on crutches too long when...



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

...When you consider such a thread? 

I think everyone viewing this forum needs some form of distraction from not being able to ride 

How do you know when you've been using crutches for too long?


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

When you become extremely irritable for no apparent reason; only you know that it is from withdrawal.


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

who about when you cover em bike stickers and strap a bottle cage on so you can haul coffee around?


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

When both hands form a calous where the little rubber handles for your hands rub.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Spent 8 months on crutches after a Femoral Condyle break (big ball broken off at the knee) 

You know youve been on them to long when your wife laughs at one leg because its so much smaller than the other hhaha.


----------



## Dudeus (Jan 26, 2011)

When you challenge people to races and/or jump down stairs using them like a pole vault.

Boy did I have some fun on those damn things.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

i spent the best part of a year on crutches, learned to walk on them without using my feet, including up and down stairs and some acrobatic moves like the freestyle skiers do! probably not the best activity when you leg is held together with pins!

i spent another 6 months with a walking cane and really improved my golf swing!


----------



## BBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

When the kids try to walk using my clutches and use them as props for their EPIC battles and wife plus girlfriend are sick of doing all the work


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I broke my tibia in two places and fibula in one six weeks ago snowboarding... IM nail and three screws... lots of agony. But I rode a bike yesterday and can walk without crutches today. Kind of amazing.

I am not fast and it is not pretty but it sure is nice to be off the sticks.


----------



## superford4x4 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just had ankle surgery today.
Crutches for 3 weeks.
Shouldn't have opened this thread.
This is gonna suck.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

We have saying at my house: Never throw away a pair of crutches! Because if you do, you will need them for certain!


----------



## Northumbrian (Dec 11, 2011)

3 weeks into a 6 week session on the damn things....tried a dismount off the back on a steep downhill, whilst clipped in......dislocated ankle, broken Tib & Fib....X-ray looked like a page from a screwfix catalogue......gettin to old for this!...


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

You know you have been on crutches too long when you can't walk right without them.
Posts gets adaptively shortened and that entire side gets drawn up.


----------

